# March 25th of 2020.



## squatting dog (May 9, 2022)

While traveling in my motor home, I snapped this pic. WTH happened?    
Bad enough the motor home is sitting, but now, the dodge diesel is gathering dust also.


----------



## Liberty (May 9, 2022)

Ukraine and Covid happened...lol.  Living in oil country there's an old saying "if WTC - (west texas crude) is 80 bucks a barrel, ey ha...you know Texas is good to go!


----------

